# Speaker placement



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a bit of a conundrum. My room is 24x17 but on the right side there is a 1.5FT "alcove" where the wall is set back by 1.5FT --- this falls RIGHT where my Surround Right channel is... 

The Surround Left will be hard mounted right to the wall. I would like to do the same with the Surround Right, but am concerned about proper imaging, should I wall mount it? Or have it on a hanger or something.

See this image for the "alcove" i'm talking about on the right side.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If your receiver has separate delays for L vs R surround, it should be no problem. Regardless, I'd still put it on the wall so at least it has the same tonal balance as the other one.

Bryan


----------

